# Breeder Recommendations in the VA/MD/NC area



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

My family and I are starting to actively look for a breeder within driving distance of Hampton Roads and we're very much interested in good recommendations. We're primarily looking for a healthy family pet, preferably a black and red or bicolor female, under the $1500 mark. I spend a lot of time at the barn so puppy will come out with me and be around horses and other dogs quite often. We also have 12 and 14 year old kids, the older of whom would like to participate in obedience and maybe agility with the puppy. 

We've heard excellent things about vom Engels (Virginia Beach) and intend to contact them. Some of the other kennel websites that have piqued our interest are Blackthorn Kennel, Sunrise Shepherds, and vom Sander-Haus. Any thoughts, experiences, or suggestions you can provide will be extremely helpful. Thank you so very much!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

JUST IN CASE the OP isn't aware of rescue as a possibility: Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Dogs if no interest, no problem, just like to present the option! There's four pages of dogs there. There are also 3 other rescues with GSDs in the MD/VA area. Good luck finding your match!


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Sunrise Shepherds (Conowingo) is where we got our Riley. I can't say enough good things. Beautiful dogs and awesome temperment. 

we paid $1200. 

We know the family and knew they were good people!


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you Jean for the Rescue recommendation. If/When we are ready for dog #2 I would love to look at Rescues. For our first GSD though I'd like to purchase from a reputable breeder where we know what the sire/dam pairing is capable of procuding from a conformation and temperament perspective. My husband has had GSDs in the past but this will actually be my first dog ever (have had cats for absolutely ever!).

Appreciate the good words and gorgeous photo of your boy Jennifer.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

SpookyShepherd said:


> Thank you Jean for the Rescue recommendation. If/When we are ready for dog #2 I would love to look at Rescues. For our first GSD though I'd like to purchase from a reputable breeder where we know what the sire/dam pairing is capable of procuding from a conformation and temperament perspective. My husband has had GSDs in the past but this will actually be my first dog ever (have had cats for absolutely ever!).
> 
> Appreciate the good words and gorgeous photo of your *boy* Jennifer.


GIRL!!! lol but that's ok, we get that a lot.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

So sorry about that! A friend of mine's daughter had a pony named Riley who was a he... so I made that silly assumption. My apologies


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I PMed you Spooky.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> Sunrise Shepherds (Conowingo) is where we got our Riley. I can't say enough good things. Beautiful dogs and awesome temperment.
> 
> we paid $1200.
> 
> We know the family and knew they were good people!


They were at $1500 when I inquired a few months back.


----------



## DDR Chief (Nov 24, 2010)

I've gotten 3 GSD's from John at Sunrise Shepherds in Conowingo. He's got a litter available now at $1,200 I believe. My first GSD passed away from bloat a couple months back. I picked up Chief in August from John and my parents got Chief's sister out of the same litter. I get compliments wherever I go and all 3 dogs have had great temperaments.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Deuce said:


> They were at $1500 when I inquired a few months back.


hmmm... we signed our contract the end of 2009... maybe they raised their prices in the new year. I'd still pay that for a pup from them if we ever consider another pup.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you like working lines, try 
Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Raleigh North Carolina

She is on this forum GSDBestK9


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> hmmm... we signed our contract the end of 2009... maybe they raised their prices in the new year. I'd still pay that for a pup from them if we ever consider another pup.


Yeah, a price change is possible. I was only in the market for a "pet" so they were way out of my budget. I liked their website, however, compared to most.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump! Anyone else?

vom Engels, Blackthorn Kennels, Sunrise Shepherds, and vom Sander-Haus are so far the breeders that we're leaning towards contacting. Any thoughts?


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation. Her dogs are gorgeous but from reading through her website they are probably too high-drive for our lifestyle. We do want an active dog, but not something that needs a big-time job (Schutzhund) to be happy.



Jax08 said:


> If you like working lines, try
> Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Raleigh North Carolina
> 
> She is on this forum GSDBestK9


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't know these ppl personally or know anything about their reputation, but I had their kennel bookmarked to check in to as a 'potential' ...

Home - Herz Vier German Shepherds


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

SpookyShepherd said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Her dogs are gorgeous but from reading through her website they are probably too high-drive for our lifestyle. We do want an active dog, but not something that needs a big-time job (Schutzhund) to be happy.


Actually, not all our dogs need working homes. We place plenty of puppies in pet homes and everyone is happy.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

For those of you that purchased form Sunrise, how big are your GSDs? How are their temperaments ? And finally, what is the coloring of your GSD and who were the parents

Thank you!


----------



## Dasani88 (Dec 8, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> I don't know these ppl personally or know anything about their reputation, but I had their kennel bookmarked to check in to as a 'potential' ...
> 
> Home - Herz Vier German Shepherds


Something I noticed when looking for breeders of GSD... This website here in the quote has the SAME exact picture as this website:

Home - Thistledown Kennels

Which one is legit? I tried emailing the guy on Home - Thistledown Kennels and got a bad email response back so don't trust this website I guess. Just a heads up.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

My 6 month old puppy is from Blackthorn Kennels, and Christine is absolutely wonderful. She really listened to what I was looking for and made a wonderful match for my family. (I had just lost a dog, and she patiently answered all my e-mails and let me come spend time meeting and playing with her pups/dogs.) I can't recommend her enough. And I will also say, she's got a black sable female pup what would be living in my house RIGHT NOW is Zeke were older and I was ready for a second, lol!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Dasani88 said:


> Something I noticed when looking for breeders of GSD... This website here in the quote has the SAME exact picture as this website:
> 
> Home - Thistledown Kennels
> 
> Which one is legit? I tried emailing the guy on Home - Thistledown Kennels and got a bad email response back so don't trust this website I guess. Just a heads up.


Interesting ... same dogs, both male and female ... two kennel names, two websites, same people? Wonder if they have any other 'aliases'.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Stacey. I've been stalking Christine's website  And her girls are gorgeous! 

Now, if my job will stabilize we can pick someone to put a deposit on! I told my husband that all I want for Chirstmas is "puppy stuff."


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Stacey told me she was talking about me behind my back. I pointed out that her telling me kinda ruined the whole effect! 

I'd be happy to talk with you about seeing if I will have a puppy that will be a good match. I have spent much of the fall catching up on things that fell behind while taking care of puppies this summer--so I haven't read this forum in a couple of months and I really need to update my website. 

Xita has just come in season and I plan to breed her, but I'm still "interviewing" prospective papas. The two I'm looking at are both dark sables (one is a black sable), so I'll should have dark sables, blacks, and black/red pups in late February, assuming all goes as hoped. 

At any rate, feel free to shoot me an email, I'd be happy to talk with you privately.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2010)

have recently brought home my third Blackthorn Kennels GSD. Previous 2 were working K9s and I hope this one is too (only 6 months but looks good so far). I can vouch for Christine - she breeds a good, sound dog....most of her pups are working quality or at least require active homes. She knows GSDs and can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> have recently brought home my third Blackthorn Kennels GSD. Previous 2 were working K9s and I hope this one is too (only 6 months but looks good so far). I can vouch for Christine - she breeds a good, sound dog....most of her pups are working quality or at least require active homes. She knows GSDs and can steer you in the right direction.


I hope you're still taking good care of my sweet little "calm" girl! I have heard good things about her from Blaze...


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I have a Xita puppy too - she's a fabulous girl and exactly what I wanted. She's been doing great in training classes and is smart - too smart! Love her!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You mention in the first message you want a black and red pup....these are **ususally** high lines or show lines....

Joe and Chris Stumpf are in VA now - used to be in MD - they are expecting a litter from a sable female and a black and red male, so will possibly have both colors....not sure of their pricing, but I believe it will be reasonable....raised with kids, and I think they got at least one horse when they moved from MD to VA....

Vom Silbersee German Shepherd Dogs

their site is out of date - like lots of ours LOL - but she just posted on gsdworld.net about the new litter...

All my working pups are in homes as well - but if you want that black and red "look", you are talking showlines ....

Good luck


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Two thumbs up for vom Silbersee


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

SpookyShepherd said:


> We've heard excellent things about vom Engels (Virginia Beach) and intend to contact them.


Have you been able to contact them? I haven't talked to them since we moved away from VA over a year ago. I think I'll send Dina an email. Let me know if you get in touch with them. It would be good to know they're doing OK and are still around in VA and breeding GSDs!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are interested in bi-colors that would be working lines I love bi-colors!! Not that you should pick based on a colour of course


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, I have convinced hubby that color's not important. He grew up with German show lines and prefers the type that he grew up with. I prefer the temperament qualities that I've learned about in the working type lines. Anyway, thanks for all the messages... I'd gotten so busy I'd forgotten to check back here. Thanks!!

Christine, we just saw your website update and will be sending you an email this afternoon (can't get to personal email from work).


----------



## EMarquardt (Jan 13, 2011)

Wanted to revive this thread..... I also am seeking a GSD pup, preferably in the VA/MD or PA area. But I would like to purchase my pup from a breeder that is actively showing their dogs -- and competing regularly. Does anyone know if there are any top show breeders in these states? 

Thanks..... -


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

American or German show lines??


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I've seen the Hollow Hills website with mostly German Show lines. It also seems that they do title a lot of their dogs with SchH1 or 2 rather than focus on conformation shows. Any feedback?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Any good German show line breeder will also title in Schutzhund because it is required to be able to show in the adult classes at a conformation show.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

EMarquardt said:


> Wanted to revive this thread..... I also am seeking a GSD pup, preferably in the VA/MD or PA area. But I would like to purchase my pup from a breeder that is actively showing their dogs -- and competing regularly. Does anyone know if there are any top show breeders in these states?
> 
> Thanks..... -


Showing in conformation? German/international style or AKC?

International/German showlines -- I'd contact Chris Stumpp at Silbersee or Megan Judge at Haus Juris

I don't have any AKC-type conformation recommendations.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

SpookyShepherd said:


> I've seen the Hollow Hills website with mostly German Show lines. It also seems that they do title a lot of their dogs with SchH1 or 2 rather than focus on conformation shows. Any feedback?


I was going to put a deposit down with her, came very close, but chose not to. She is very knowledgeable with GSDs it seems.

I own my GSD just as a "pet." I prefer the look of the working line myself and I think my next GSD will be from Christine. Man does she have beautiful dogs


----------



## fan4GSD (May 10, 2011)

BluePaws said:


> Interesting ... same dogs, both male and female ... two kennel names, two websites, same people? Wonder if they have any other 'aliases'.


** removed by Admin. Please take private**


----------

